# set up a fourm Dig



## bottlediger (May 11, 2006)

I think it would be really cool to set up a Fourm dig, all the diggers get togeather thats one here for a Big old dig. Ive heard of bottle clubs getting togeather and doing this and always thought it would be really cool. I have a few really really big dumps, one is just 20s stuff and the other one is olddddddddddd and big but I dont have permission to dig there just found this one though. Not sure how dug it was but i was pulling out black glass, olive glass, ponils, blobs, hutchs all broken then found a plastic spoon....I think it was hit hard in the 70s...Anyway those are are a few I know of. Just some idea but I would like to hear what you guys think of the idea.

 East coast would be best for me around the tri state areaish


 Ryan


 Werds....


----------



## stormysouth (May 11, 2006)

Awesome idea!!!! I have vacation time. It would be wonderful for us all to meet up like that. If Capsoda can come us peggers will show y'all how it's done. Wayne can bring the seafood. 
 Lisa


----------



## madpaddla (May 11, 2006)

Excellent idea.  I wonder if there is a spot tons of diggers could hit.  Problem is two fold.  Over zealous diggers and the place would be destroyed.  Now if the land owner thinks its ok, THEN oh yeah ! ! Some would just like to show up and watch.  Great bunch of folks in here (set up a snack bar/ keg beer )[][][].  There are also a couple dudes I wouldn't want to stand within 10 feet of.  They can just plow.  You would have to quater off the heavy diggers from the slower ones.  HAHA.  I can move a bit of dirt myself but I would just get in the way of these folks.  Imagine the quantity of shovels, gloves, probes, dirt, ...nevermind the collection of glass.  A place in Pa would prob. be the best.   Folks in OH, MD, NY,MA,ME etc could get to within a drive.  The before and after pics would be amazing.                  Madpaddla


----------



## dirtflicker (May 11, 2006)

I'll bring the BEER!!!!!!!!!!!![][8D][:-]


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 11, 2006)

we should do it! i know a place in Norristown, Pa that would be perfect. i know of guys digging out blobs, colored squats...bimal...and screwtop...

 i belong to the DVPS(deleware valley palentological society), and we go and do that, but with fossils. its great fun times. 

 im a big Pa digger, and if you guys really want to do this, let me know...we can hit a few spots. easton, norristown, philly, bristol, etc...the "neverending" dumps. []

 my latest find...anyone wanna take a stab at knowing about it? its early bimal...and i know its food...


----------



## dirtflicker (May 11, 2006)

My guess is a whatchamacallit![] 

 It looks like a early mono'd capers or olive bottle? Looks pontiled too


----------



## Mike O (May 11, 2006)

That sounds like a really great idea! If you all don't mind the "new guy" coming along signe me up!


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 11, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: dirtflicker
> 
> Looks pontiled too


 
 i thought it was pontiled when i pulled it out...it might be one of those hard to see pontils. but it looks smooth...


----------



## capsoda (May 11, 2006)

Looks like capers, onions or olives. Take a pic of the bottom.

 Sounds great. For some reason I can fly to Philly from the most expensive air port in the world {Pensacola, Fl.}for $100 round trip. They call it a bus route? 

 Anyone got a spare bed, cot, sofa, barn for two.


----------



## pabottles (May 11, 2006)

Sounds good to me.I'm right here down the street from ya in little ol' Glen Rock!


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 11, 2006)

That is an awesome idea. I've read some stories online about people who have done that. If I drive I can be in Philly in about 7 hours and 45 minutes. [&:]


----------



## dirtflicker (May 11, 2006)

I can get to PHILADA in about 5 1/2 hours....and this boy can smash a 12-16 foot hole in about 3 hours....bring it on! hold the forum dig in a nice deep dump and I'm there!

 DF


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 11, 2006)

Whoa now guys...

 What am I supposed to do?  Just stand around in my hot, black rubber suit and watch you all dig????[&o]

 Can someone teach me how to use a shovel... rake... dig through dirt to find the precious glass?[]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 11, 2006)

Hey Matt...

 We could take down one vehicle, split the driving, split the gas... split the cost of a hotel room if we had to... sounds like a good time[]

 Wayne


----------



## mandolinfarm (May 11, 2006)

I'm in NY state, won't take me to long to PA. I would love to dig a big dump with a bunch of fellow diggers, I do suffer from BDS.though.." bottle digging syndrome" which there is no cure!


----------



## capsoda (May 11, 2006)

Hey Wayne, I can bring some nice warm gulf water and throw on ya.

 Wait a minute, I saw you use a rake and shovel and you were doing pretty good.

 It would be good to see ya again.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 11, 2006)

we gotta make sure he stays wet cap. [8|]

 we dont want to lose him in the sun......[8|]

 what is "capers"? how old etc... i actually found this bottle in a random pocket of ash on one side of our dump. []

 maybe its worth movin?


----------



## Bottleman (May 11, 2006)

That sound like a great plan Ryan! I was already planning on traveling to York, PA this summer because I met friend who lives in Wrightsville near York. After seeing the old (pontiled) bottles from there I would be very interested in doing some digging. I was actually planning on doing some asking to try to get permission for some privies there but a forum dump dig sounds great too. Let me know if you guys pick a date and time. Itâ€™s probably only a 2 Â½ hour drive from where I live.

 ~~Tom


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 11, 2006)

ok ok ok......

 is everyone serious about this????

 ill be more than happy to show everyone some neverending dumps...

 ill post the bottom tomorrow...my head hurts thinkin about some 30 odd people diggin at once.

 the dumps i can take you to are for able body persons only...not for the faint of heart. or legs. 

 Matt W.


----------



## amblypygi (May 11, 2006)

I'd be there, it's about a 5 or 6 hour drive for me, depending where in PA. I'd bring some tanks too so that Wayne and I and the other fish could sneak off to explore the waterways near the dump []

 Sean


----------



## amblypygi (May 12, 2006)

Is anybody else noticing odd things about posting messages? The place where you type stuff is now blue and it used to be white, and I can't see my cursor anymore??

 Probably just my browser needs updated or something []


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2006)

Hey Matt, Capers are flower buds from a caper bush that are pickeled in vinegar or dried in salt. They are kind nasty lookin and taste sour or bitter like and are used in cooking. They are mostly a Mediterranean thing that is used in pasta sauce and on fish and poultry or as a condament.

 They are also thought to have medicinal properties that help your blood, kidneys, liver among other things and contain certain anti-oxidants.

 Mostly they are supposed to help with gas [&:] from eatin all that Mediterranean food.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## stormysouth (May 12, 2006)

I'll hire a babysitter for the horses, dog, flowers, garden, and kitties, pack the better1/2, kids, digging gear, and camping stuff in the truck. Just let me know. I would love to dig with y'all. It would be an honor.


----------



## bottlediger (May 12, 2006)

HOLY CRAP, I just replied and I guess my session was over because it look me so long to type and I lost everything lol. I had a book going. Anway ill try to rember everything I just wrote.

 First off, Im excited about the responces we're having with this! A lot more than I expected. Anyway it seems like Pa would be a prime location, either people like rather close or can car poole with other diggers to get here. I think Matt in philly might have a good spot for us to dig, but I dont want that to be our only option. I would like it if everyone who wants to attend respond back with a list of places that would suit 30 or so diggers in a area that is off on its one away from everyone, deep, and large. Then when we have a list we can put it to a vote which place keeping in mind (location, size, depth, age of dump, etc.) would be the best location for us to hold our forum dig.

 Also once we have a location and a date picked out, I would like to make a list of everyone who will be attending and their digging experience and ablilty such as a novice or a beginer or a backhoe or a garden plow lol. It would also be a good idea for someone to come with me to check out the dump we have picked out just to make sure everythings a go.

 Other cool Ideas...
 Trophies - we could get trophies for the pepole with the most keepers or the most pontils or whatever we think of. 

 Big pot - all of us could throw in 10 or so bucks in a large pot and the person at the end of the digs with the most (whatever we diside) gets the pot

 and my fav. idea
 Personlized teeshirts - shouldnt me more than 15 bucks could say something like Antique-bottles.net Forum dig 2006 or whatever

 Alright guys/girls lets start thinking of places we can do this, dates and times and we'll have a good time.

 Make sure you either buy a digital video camera for this or bring one of your friends if you dont have one cuz this will be one for the history books, I can feel it []

 Just to let you know I have an army obligation june 1st -15th so that would be a no go time for me, and some time in the future that I do not know about I have a 4 month OBC trainning down in GA that I wouldnt be able to attend. Just please dont do this with out me [] Thats all im askin []


 out, 
 Ryan

 Werds...


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 12, 2006)

I HAVE A SPOT!!!!!!!!!!

 ITS A HUGEEEE TOWN DUMP......AND ITS DUG OUT A LITTLE.

 THE GUYS WHO DUG IT OUT DIDNT EVEN SCRATCH THE SURFACE.......

 THERES BIMAL STUFF!!!!


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2006)

Hey Ryan, Walked into this with yer mouth open an everthing didja. LoL

 Yeah, I would need plenty of forward notice so I could drive my wife nuts untill she says yes. She doesn't like to fly and she always complains about long drives with me { an x smoking hold over I think } and cost naturaly. But I think I could swing it.[]


----------



## Caretaker maine (May 12, 2006)

Wayne, can you say bartender, hehe, Penn is to far for me, love to go, but I have to take time off to get my gut done in July, love to go down and watch, but I would get out there and dig. if I heal right I'll be digging for a couple more years, all the good thing happen when I don't have the time to do them []


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 12, 2006)

Hey Steve... I feel your pain!  Can't you fenagle a few days to travel down to PA, do a dig and scoot back up to Maine?


 Obi-Wan-CAPSODA... Cindy doesn't hate to fly on planes... she just hates to fly with you cause of all the remarks you make about flyin!!![]

 I'm in... I'll bring the dive gear, plenty of air, an inflatable dive boat and If I can't find any water, I'll just have to sit in the middle of the "dig" with all my gear on and have water thrown on me!!!  Hey, maybe we can rent a "Dunking tank" and you'all can try to drop me into the water!!![]

 Wayne


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 12, 2006)

this is going to be insane!!!!!!!!! all types of good diggin in my future.  [] 

 get ready for some pics tomorrow...

 i know ryan somewhat...and his dump is 1920s. i know a town dump thats HUGEEEEE. bout 1hr 20mins north of philada. theres a creek...but its not deep...at least what i saw....i was too busy diggin anyway. []

 Matteo. aka Giovanni Sosso. aka Volguss Zilrodahr.


----------



## pabottles (May 12, 2006)

Naah I'm serious about this thing,let's go ahead and organize a dig! I'm ready! Let's do it! Bottlediger you are right up in York,I'm 9- 10 miles from you let's go ahead and get this thing together.My email is whax44@verizon.net
 give me an email and maybe we can figure it out,dude!


----------



## dirtflicker (May 12, 2006)

Wayne...we can carpool down to PA together...I will even rent a van for a few days so we have plenty of room to stretch out and store my digging tools. I have plenty of digging tools for both of us and if you want to bring some underwater gear....do that too....you just never know what we may run into on the way there or back []  BOOOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAA BRING ON PA!

 DF


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 12, 2006)

cmon pabottles...you never heard of the norristown dump? jeese. 

 the easton dump on 13th street is pretty well dug.....and its realllll dangerous.


----------



## teendigger16 (May 12, 2006)

Hello from Ohio!  This is my second post on this forum, I just became a member.  I think it would be unbelievebly fun to get together with folks for a huge dig.  Up here in the cleveland area there is one huge dump, but its under an airport and from there goes all the way over to Cleveland Stadium.  My dad was able to get on the site for about a week when they were building the stadium.  He pulled out about 50 amber coke bottles.  Now if someone on the forum, has the gift of gab,  someone might be able to get us onto some empty property that belongs to the airport along the lake.  Anyways, we are up for a monumental dig like this.


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 12, 2006)

Dirtflicker...

 Matt, I already have a nice 2005 Chevy 3/4 ton van!!! nice and comfortable... plenty of room for gear... drives like a car... room for a cooler... ready to go![]

 Gets close to 19 mpg... lets work on nailing down a date and time!

 Wayne


----------



## mandolinfarm (May 12, 2006)

I think the first thing we need to do is appoint someone to make a list of those who are serious about this. After  that we can see just how many would really like to participate. Mabey wecould all e-mail the "secretary of the dig" our info. Then decide on a couple of possible dates, narrow it down and pick the oldest biggest spot.Of course permision is a plus, but with a big gang of shovel weilding half crazed bottle diggers we may not need to worry.Hmmm the "Patty wagon".
 Mike


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 12, 2006)

i nominate the guy ry who suggested this. []


----------



## bottlediger (May 12, 2006)

AND...​We should have someone bring a Dig video camera so we can tape the diggggg and have it posted on the net!!! For everyone to watch who wnats to come but cant.​​​Werds...​​​


----------



## mandolinfarm (May 12, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: PhilaBottles
> 
> i nominate the guy ry who suggested this. []


 
 I'll do it if you want.

 Mike


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 12, 2006)

I nominate Obi-Wan-CAPSODA to be in charge of the food... They kinda liked him when he was up here![]


----------



## pabottles (May 13, 2006)

cmon pabottles...you never heard of the norristown dump?

 Can't say as I have , I dunno where norristown is LOL!
 I'm a relatively new  resident.From Baltimore originally .
 Moved up here around 5 years ago.


----------



## dirtflicker (May 13, 2006)

Wayne...You have a van??? SUPER COOOOOOOL!!!! I am ready to go just about any time...I just need a couple weks notice so I can take some time off....We can do a DIGGING/DIVING ROAD TRIP!! No antique bottles will be able to hide from us with the huge holes I put in and you with your diving gear....ON THE LAND OR IN THE SEA...NO OLD BOTTLES ARE SAFE FROM WAYNE AND ME! SWEEEEEEEEET BUDDY!!! [8D]


----------



## lucine (May 13, 2006)

Hey Matt - 
 Pretty new to this hobby. Actually just went out last wknd for first time specifically to look for bottles. I just noticed this old thread (after hanging out on the forum from time to time for a year) and noticed you talking about a dump in Norristown. I was born and bred (mostly) in and around Philly and just moved to Mass in December from Norristown (Powell St for 3 yrs and then DeKalb for 2). No real point to the post, guess I'm just homesick[] (for Philly - not N-town).I'm going to go check out your myspace site. Later,
 Lara


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 13, 2006)

he lara. check your myspace.

 ok everyone..can we do this soon before i get shipped to iraq? 

 maybe at the end of the month?

 Matt.


----------



## jerseybones (May 16, 2006)

Great idea! Set it up, I'm in. Hey Wayne if my dive boat is back in the water and time permits we could get a few tanks  in, the jersey shore isn't far. Matt I will be going to the Jersey Shore Bottle Show on Sunday. will be there first thing in the am I will email you my cell # so we can meet up if you get there. Ken


----------



## stormysouth (May 16, 2006)

I'm truly looking forward to setting up a forum dig. Please let me know if I can help in anyway coordinating.


----------



## Mike O (May 16, 2006)

Hello everyone! Hey if this really happens, I WILL come for sure! I will even rent a 15 passanger van and haul whoever wants to join in from the North East. I am in Massachusetts, we can find a spot to meet and park all our cars and then all ride together. I have a small enclosed trailer that we can put all our digging tools in and be on our way! So Let's stop talking and start planing this shin - "DIG"   Mike


----------



## bottlediger (May 16, 2006)

I will start to post possible dates we can do this tomorrow


 werds...


----------



## bottlediger (May 17, 2006)

Alright time frame
 June 24-July 12th

 Everyone whos interesting in going, please respond back when the best dates would be for you within that time frame.

 I was thinking this could be a 2 day event

 Matt (brother werds) ill be in touch with you either later tonight or tomorrow, but right now, im sick as a stick


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 17, 2006)

werds 

 feel better.


----------



## braddboi (May 17, 2006)

BOTTLEDIGER thats 1 hellova idea u had started hope u have fun starting a lifetime of yearly gatherings 4 every1 here!! AND OF COURSE ID B THERE IN A HEARTBEAT DIGGIN AWAY !!!!!!hell im 35 mins from the penn border in ny

 im droolin thinkin of it,,, gimmie some info!!!!!!!1dig away bradd


----------



## stormysouth (May 18, 2006)

Anytime during the last 2 weeks of July would be great. But if it's a weekend thing I can be fairly flexible.

 Lisa


----------



## bottlediger (May 18, 2006)

Ok guys need more people giving back possible dates feedback. Once we have a date everything will start moving a lot better. Thanks!!! 

 Ryan


----------



## welddigger (May 18, 2006)

this is a great idea i'm a little late checking out this thread but think this is agreat idea!!i know about the norristown dump and have seen lots af nice stuff that came from there, and ithink that would be a great spot. althuogh i've never dug there i've been told it is rather large.i live between pottstown and allentown so when ever you set the date is fine with me. i do think over a weekend would be your best bet because lotsa of people have 9 to 5 jobs[] and this allow more people to attend. but any way i'll keep watching and if there's anything i can do let me know because if it's in norristown thats only about 20 minutes away from me.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 19, 2006)

ive seen a figural pig whiskey flask, colored squats, blobs, and one historical flask come from that dump. there were also poisons, inks, etc... in this one guys collection. he said he dug it all from this dump.

 this dump is HUGE. some of it is 1930's yuck, and some of it is 1880's yum. [sm=lol.gif]

 some of this dump is dug ALL WRONG...some of this dump is UNTOUCHED. and if your wondering, "why doesnt philabottles dig it all and keep the dump to himself?"...the answer is simple. ITS FRIGGIN HUGE! lol


----------



## stormysouth (May 22, 2006)

Anyone else have any date suggestions? I talked to my honey and the kids. My son is really excited. Even my ice queen 16 yo daughter wants to go. I ran it on PC Miler and it's 622 miles from us. If there is anyone in my area or anyone coming thru let me know.  Heck......I'll even cook. I make wicked Biscuits and gravy over a camp fire.

 Lisa


----------



## diginit (May 22, 2006)

Now I'm Thinking about it also.
   It's the biscuits and gravy that did it.


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 22, 2006)

hi everyone, my husband  and i are interested in joining the dig also. late replying as i couldn't post on the forum for a while. last weekend in june or 4th of july weekend.  i have to put in 2 weeks ahead of time to get sat. off.  or the last couple of weekends in july.  looking forward to learning from all the more experience diggers.   rhona


----------



## Unidumper (May 23, 2006)

I am very interested in joining the "BIG DIG" The weekend after the 4th of July would be best for me but I may be flexible.  Keep us posted on the progress of dates etc.   Thanks for the work in organizing this.  

 Steve


----------



## madpaddla (May 23, 2006)

Have we figured out a tenative time / place / date.  I would dig and take video/photo's if need be.  Would be nice to see each other in OUR ENVIRONMENT ! (with a shovel in hand )  .  So many of the folks here are pleasant to talk too, nice on the net, it would probably be better in person.  Hope it works.  I'll probably rent a car if anyone wants in.  Will seat 5 or 4 diggers and shovels. []


----------



## bottlediger (May 24, 2006)

im going to call Matt he'll set up a tentive date should be a few days in July, and talk about the norristown dump looks like the best spot. madpaddla if you could be the video guy that would be awesome

 Keep this rollin

 werds...


----------



## lucine (May 25, 2006)

Are we still talking June 24-July 12? I could do 6/24-5 or 7/8-9, or if it's open to later in July, the 15th-16th or 22nd-23rd. Unfortunately, I couldn't do 4th of July wknd, but for you guys, one thing to consider - Matt, is the dump on private property? b/c if not, 4th of July in Norristown will be full of drunk bbq's and, therefore, cops. Surprisingly, the Norristown cops are a lot cooler than you'd think, but twenty or thirty people digging on PA or Nat'l Parks/public land might get a raised eyebrow or a visit....
 Lara


----------



## stormysouth (May 25, 2006)

July 22-23 sounds awesome!


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 25, 2006)

its a huge dump. im sure nobody would mind...i need to know a head count, and how many cars because of limited parking...some people might have to walk a block. Matt.


----------



## stormysouth (May 25, 2006)

There will be 4 from my family. Where's the best place in town to stay and is there a nice camp ground near by?


----------



## welddigger (May 25, 2006)

had a big huge thing typed out about any time in july is good , about some revalutionary war cannons pulled out of the water near that dump and how big the dump is and property rights but i got sessioned time out or something like my http. bbgtrywsiu was to long and got mad so this is it


----------



## whiskeyman (May 25, 2006)

"Go for it, Guys 'n' Gals !"
 (wish I could join ya, but my work schedule is erratic at the best of times.)


----------



## towhead (May 26, 2006)

Wish I could join you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICTURES!!!


----------



## bottlediger (May 26, 2006)

Ok guys only 4 people gave me dates on when would be good for them. 

 Stormysouth - last 2 weeks of july

 Trying not to break it - last week in june or 4th july weekend

 unidumper - weekend after 4th of july

 lucine 6-24/25 or 7-8/9 or july 15-16 or 22-23

If I missed anyone's dates please post back, or if you havent posted a date please do so



 Werdsssss....

 Ryan


----------



## barbieheid (May 26, 2006)

Sure wish I could find a place in Connecticut. The most popular sign next to 'detour to I95' is 'no tresspassing.' []


----------



## barbieheid (May 26, 2006)

Just saw the pic of Obi Wan being attacked by lobsters - great!


----------



## barbieheid (May 26, 2006)

*pictures*

OK, went back and re-read the post. For you herpers on the list, this was a precious baby timber we found in PA. Harrassed him with the camera and then let him go back where we found him.


----------



## bottlediger (May 26, 2006)

*RE: pictures*

bottleman said he can come any day after the 4th of july


----------



## Mike O (May 26, 2006)

*RE: pictures*

Any time in July is fine and I WILL be there. Like I said before, Anyone from the N.E.area wishes to carpool I will be happy to provide the van.  Mike


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2006)

*RE: pictures*

I would be happy to join the big dig any time in July. I will be going on vacation the last week of June. Anyone from the Central PA area would be welcome to ride with me. I would also be glad to help with setting up the dig if there is anything I can do. Jim


----------



## pabottles (May 26, 2006)

The month of July is good. I'm freed up pretty much in that time span so if we could do July that would be cool.


----------



## #1twin (May 30, 2006)

Hey Warren,  Can you take a probe on a plane? I'm not sure if I should invite myself having just joined the forum? I do however have the time and the obsession with digging to pull my weight. I have only dug one open pontil in the 5+ yrs of digging and would feel privileged to experience such a dig. It would be a true vacation for me.
 Thanks, Marvin


----------



## lucine (May 30, 2006)

Marvin,
 Everyone here is really welcoming - I invited myself along as a new member, too, and so far no one seems to mind (or at least they haven't said anything) 
 Hope to see you there!
 Lara


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2006)

Hey Marvin, only if you have very long luggage.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## jerseybones (May 30, 2006)

Can probably be there any time in July.....but the 4th sounds like a bad idea for traveling and such....just my 2 cents.


----------



## bottle34nut (May 30, 2006)

newer to forum.  I  would love to go on a dig. anyone passing through northern nj (wayne) area that wants someone loud and obnoxios riding with them to pass the time?  email me, thanks    greg


----------



## Steve in MA (May 31, 2006)

I've been lurking for a good amount of time myself, and would be interested to go, but I'm not sure if I could make it or not.  I know Lucine is from Worcester, and i saw some one else comeing from New England with a van, so I'm not totally out in left field


----------



## probe zilla (May 31, 2006)

hey guys I'm a commercial crabber down in MD eastern shore.  I can take any day off just let me know what the dates are and I would love to be there  philly is about a 3 hour drive, so it prob wouldnt be a hole lot futher
  question :  is there anything we need to bring besides our personal supplies


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 2, 2006)

hey guys ive been real busy with army stuff latly, I will be gone on trainning for the next 2 weeks starting tomorrow so I wont be able to post. When I return I promis ill have a for sure date set out and everything planned out. Until then happy digggin


 werds..
 ryan


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 2, 2006)

hey probe zilla. ever pull up any fossils in those nets?


----------



## probe zilla (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah, in the winter time we oyster by dragging a "dredge", which you drag behind the boat it scrapes the bottom and collects the oysters sometimes we get lucky, we find some indian artifacts, fossils and even some 17th and 18th century artifacts from shipwrecks. I personnaly have only found 2 different fossils one of  a "trilobyte" sorry about spelling, the others were little clams afew guys  have caught giant shark teeth. you never really know what to expect  about 10 years ago i had a friend who was catching oysters that were attatched to a ship wreck. he found some really nice bottles and stone whisky jugs. He only brought one of the jugs back. It was from balt and had a pic of clipper ship stamped on the side. he said he caught 2 or 3 different ones but he only saved the one with the ship on it I asked what he had done with the rest he said he threw them back overboard. man I  just got a sick feeling in my stomach. after I told him what they were prob worth I think he got the same sick feeling knowing that the jug was worth more that the oyster he was catching you never know


----------



## #1twin (Jun 5, 2006)

Ryan,
 Please add me to the list. Any time is good for me. I just need a week or two notice to book a flight and figure out where I am going. I don't want to be lost in Mass while everyone is digging.[]
 Thanks for the opportunity.
 Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Jun 5, 2006)

Lara,
 Thanks for the encouragement. I just jumped aboard and hope to see you there as well. Happy digging, Marvin


----------



## lucine (Jun 5, 2006)

Marvin,
 Well for starters, if you hit Massachusetts, you've gone too far. If you're flying, you'll want to fly into Philadelphia International, about 35 minutes from Norristown, where the dig is. I used to live there, so if you need any info on the area, let me know.
 Lara


----------



## #1twin (Jun 6, 2006)

Lara,
 Thanks a lot for the help. Whenever a time and date is decided, I will take you up on getting some directions to Norristown and where to find the dig site. It's very nice of you to help me out and I certainly do appreciate it.[] Thanks again, Marvin


----------



## lucine (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Steve,
 Like you said, I'm in Worcester. If you're in Easton, it's probably about a 5-1/2 hour drive for you (including typical, but not horrible, traffic). You should go!
 Lara


----------



## Steve in MA (Jun 12, 2006)

That's what I thought it would be.  I am thinking about it, I think once details get finalized a bit I would have a better idea.  I need to re-read the thread and get back up to speed.  Would you be going?


----------



## mandolinfarm (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey All,

  This post is getting pretty long. I have tried to keep up but I may have missed the important part....Did we settle on a date yet?
 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd have to take a 4 day weekend, and probably not keep much unless it was pretty good.It being in July I could camp. I could make it in 12-14 hours, its pretty straight driving from the border down 81.Seeing as how I didn't make the downeast show, and a couple of days of digging & meeting folks sounds pretty good.Let me know the date you pick, although August works better for me.


----------



## lucine (Jun 13, 2006)

mandolinfarm,
 no date yet, although sounds like probably a weekend later in July. See Ryan's (bottlediger) post #84 on this page.
 Lara


----------



## lucine (Jun 13, 2006)

Steve,
 Assuming it's a weekend, and I don't already have plans.


----------



## Steve in MA (Jun 13, 2006)

If it's a 1 day affair, I might drive down and back in the same day,   if it's 2 days, I would find some cheap hotel to crash.  I'd like to hear a little more about the potential site too.  I have a friend who might be interested to try his hand at digging, maybe he would want to take a drive as well


----------



## Steve in MA (Jun 13, 2006)

Re-reading everything is getting me worked up for going.  Large messy dumps sound fun []


----------



## lucine (Jun 13, 2006)

My last response got timed out. I was saying that I've done the drive back and forth, but a pain in the ass, especially after a day of digging in the heat. Plenty of hotels in the area. Mike O is planning on carpooling in a van from around here.


----------



## Bottleman (Jun 13, 2006)

Why not just pitch a tent at the dump? Maybe get some night digging in too. Just kidding but that would be fun. Does anyone know how deep the deepest section is at this dump? 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Theresa L (Jun 14, 2006)

We would like to join in too.  I was born in that town, and my mom lived there most of her life.  Not the best area now.  She also told me to double check on that dump, it has been one that has been under investigation for a long time for toxins. She said that she talked to her brother up there and he said that it is huge and that they may still be using part of it.  Not sure, but something to look into.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 18, 2006)

Well boys and girls, Im back from the army deal but oh so tired. Matt get on aim so I can talk to you and plan this deal out. I lost your number btw. After I talk to Matt we'll have the date worked out hopefully a date which most of you can show up (it will be in July). I hope everyone dug some nice things while I was gone, take care and ill be back later.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 27, 2006)

hey all. i just got back from a longgg trip to Florida. No bottle diggin, just Mickey Mouse and fossils from the Peace River. Some big gators down there. 

 Ill post pics after my girl puts em on a CD for me. or ill put them on myspace. 

 We should dig. i wanna dig. Im not sure about the toxins in the Norristown Dump, but im pretty sure theres toxins in every dump. ya know?? Well, im off to catch some pirch cause thats all i can seem to catch, cause the catfish dont like me...

 ill email Ryan my #, and then he can post directions, dates, and what you will find/what could be found. Ill try and think of parking too. We dont want everyone parking in the same spot do we?? Talk to you guys and gals later.......


----------



## Steve in MA (Jun 28, 2006)

It might be a good idea to identify a close hotel or two that people could stay at if they are driving a distance and staying a night.  That would also help with parking, as you could have people getting together at the hotel(s), and car pooling to the dump.


----------

